# why can't i run Dues Ex 2 :Invisible War



## kunwar (Feb 18, 2005)

If i can play doom 3,
i can play eveery game.
but  
when the game starts loading,  
i can see all the icons on my desktop.
but not the menu of the game.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 18, 2005)

Not true, just because you can play Doom 3 DOES NOT mean you can play every game. You are sorely mistaken. If I were to guess I'd say you were using an MX variant of a GeForce card, maybe GeForce 4 MX. So, it would be real nice if you could actually post your system specs so the people here can come to an intelligent conclusion as to why exactly you're unable to play DX:IW.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 18, 2005)

wats ya system config?? and plz paste all the queries in a single thread.. dont spam


----------



## kunwar (Feb 19, 2005)

my system specification-
256 mb ram
64 mb onboard 3d accelerator
2.0 Ghz Processor
windows xp


----------



## swatkat (Feb 19, 2005)

Deus Ex 2 Invisible War is quite strict abt System requirements.....
as u r using *onboard graphics*, i think it's either Intel Extreme Grpahics 1 or 2....
Deus Ex 2 requires some features like Pixel Shader 1.1 , which r not available in Onboard graphics.....

Also, try updating Graphics drivers, DirectX.....


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2005)

swatkat said:
			
		

> Deus Ex 2 Invisible War is quite strict abt System requirements.....
> as u r using *onboard graphics*, i think it's either Intel Extreme Grpahics 1 or 2....
> Deus Ex 2 requires some features like Pixel Shader 1.1 , which r not available in Onboard graphics.....
> 
> Also, try updating Graphics drivers, DirectX.....



swat, im surprised that D3 runs on on board graphics.....and only 256MB RAM....what do u think?


----------



## borg (Feb 19, 2005)

Doom 3 on 256 MB RAm ???. Man are you running Doom 3 or Doom 2???


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 19, 2005)

this will help u understan why it dint run.. this is why it dint run.. 

min req.. :




> System: Intel PentiumÂ® 4 1.5Ghz (or AMD Athlonâ„¢) or equivalent
> RAM: 512 MB RAM
> CD-ROM: 8X CD-ROM
> Video Memory: 64 MB VRAM
> Hard Drive Space: 2000 MB this will help u understan why it dint run..



and the onboard is not enuff..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> swat, im surprised that D3 runs on on board graphics.....and only 256MB RAM....what do u think?



Not a Big surprise here nemi.....as this game runs on my friends onboard 32MB Shared Nforce 2 Chipset with 256MB DDR ram too....At bare min settings i.ie  this game manages for some card provided sufficient Gfx and the Ram is just a minor issue....256MB ram would be barely sufficient for it to run with some jerks  


@kunwar....Intel Extreme does not have enough juice to run Deus ex invisible wars.....as both Doom 3 and Deus Ex have separate Graphics engine and work on a separate architecutre....so dun expect that if Doom 3 runnin on ur system makes magic for all games to work....Btw as swat said the Pixel shader 1.1 is lackin out on ur onboard i suppose  the least u could try is to update ur chipset driver.....a Gfx card (which u are already havin a hard time with)...or some pacth for this game from its website....

@swat....Its Intel Extreme Gfx 1 as its found on commonly on the 8xxx chipsets of intel(especially the 845 one's with some exceptions like 865GV havin the Intel extereme 2 Gfx) and Shares oboard video Mem Max out of 64Mb If U have 256MB ram 8).....here comes in the 915 boards which have Intel GMA 900 onboard memory which can handle these games quite well with its 4 pixel pipelines and working at 333MHz and supportin DirectX 9 capabilities,hardware pixel shaders 2.0 and software vertex shaders 2.0,in addition to OpenGL 1.4


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 19, 2005)

Deus EX 2 requires pixel shader not in even the mx variants. even updating wont work


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 19, 2005)

borg said:
			
		

> Doom 3 on 256 MB RAm ???. Man are you running Doom 3 or Doom 2???


Its certainly possible. My SiS 650 onboard and 256 Mb of RAM allows the game to initialise and run, albeit at minimum details and everything turned off. The game stutters badly and appears to be an incarnation of Max Payne with enhanced bullettime effect!

And for record, the same configuration was even able to run HL2, with far more better performance.


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 24, 2005)

*i agree with nemesis*

he must be joking , my friend is also having same config in fact he is having 512 ddr ram and doom3 didn't ran on his pc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: i agree with nemesis*



			
				paul_007 said:
			
		

> he must be joking , my friend is also having same config in fact he is having 512 ddr ram and doom3 didn't ran on his pc



Dude why dun u understand its not about the Ram concept here.....its about the Gfx card....Plus the Ram constitutes only to the games loading times (The more the Ram the less the load times) and also to the smoothness of the gameplay.....The graphics card is the most essential part for deciding on the game's working pattern.....What Gfx card or Mobo does ur friend have?????

Btw U wont be able to Run Doom 3 Even if ya upgrade to 2GB of Physical Ram and left out with no Gfx card


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: i agree with nemesis*



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> paul_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh allwyn i dunno how cum ppl dont see even the min req for a GAME!!! it clearly says min 32 MB graphics proce. n so on.. and clearly write 256.. 512 MB ram etc.. atleast seeing that they should know RAM ALONE WONT WORK!!!! n even if they r pirated cd's am sure they will have a README.TXT file!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2005)

@bala....dude i dun blame em much for readin the min requirements....as not all game's min requirements are tellin the exact truth....cause they say 384Mb or somtin min ram reqd for playin doom 3.....ahh...not true it definetly runs on 256MB....same way when previously when  i had very little knowledge about Gfx card and stuff....my frnds used to tell me that Q3arena will require a High-Fi 3d card and this and that Mambo Jambo stuff.....but when i got to know most of the hardware stuff and read the Q3Arena readme file.....it listed Min of 16MB Gfx card reqd to play.....but it Ran wihout a hitch on The Intel Onboard 810 decently which has just 8Mb of shared ram.....So now where's the MIn Requirements concept go here   

Now only one darn Funda Good Gfx Card.....Good Proccy....Good Ram and Yea finally Good money is reqd as Min Requirements for every game


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 24, 2005)

he doesn't have a card and he has i865 ongoard chipset


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

@allwyn wat u said is rite.. but then now a days 99 or even 100 % of the games require a decent gfx card..  n in recent days gfx is like a std part of a comp


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 25, 2005)

*gree with allwyndlima*

yeah exactly allwyndlima is absolutely correct earlier i was having only p4 2.2 ghz 128 mb ram and only *8 mb onboard intel chipse*t and i was able 2 play gta vice city and mafia and completed both of them and their min requirements included 32 mb grfic card


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> he doesn't have a card and he has i865 ongoard chipset



Well then paul that explains the whole probs now.....See the intel extreme Gfx Series Boards are lacking out on most aspects and aint that good enough to play Doom 3.....So may be ask ur freind to Get a Gfx card rather.....plus some games do work out on onboard 865 chipset though....most that i have seen is UT2K4,Gta Vice City(Runs on almost most systems),NFSU2,HL2,Cricket 2004,Fifa 2005 and some more i guess...but Gfx Intensive game Like Doom 3 are in a strcit need of a Gfx card though


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 25, 2005)

Ya except those games which specifically require hardware T&L all seem to work


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 25, 2005)

Hardware T&L problem can be overcome using Analyser3D. It works great for these new games. I was able to play "Full Spectrum Warrior" using that software.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Hardware T&L problem can be overcome using Analyser3D. It works great for these new games. I was able to play "Full Spectrum Warrior" using that software.



Well Analyser3D works out on only some specific games....i tried it out for No One Lives Forever 2 But alas failed out....Some strong Hardware T&l Proggies are tough to counter Via these Software tools


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats right, I should have mentioned "on some games". I tried it on Painkiller and the game went onto as far as the loading screen after which it crashed.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 25, 2005)

You forgot Sands of Time too, cody.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 26, 2005)

Actually SoT did run but half the screen was covered with some kind of text, an unknown font. So 3DAnalyser did its job...in a way.


----------



## kunwar (Apr 19, 2005)

*d3 works, iam speaking truth yaar. believe yaar.............*



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> swatkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will try updating graphics driver.
see, i have never seen a kid having gfx card in my 15 yr old life.
no body can waste precious money on them.
i ran d3 without 3d analyser.
i have dx 9.0 c.  what else    
u r very surprised about d3    8)      .
see getting a 128 mb ram gfx card doesn't worth.
and 256 mb ram gfx cards r tooooooooooooo expensive.
i can do nothing.

hope 2 hear u sooon


----------



## kunwar (Apr 19, 2005)

*see i ran sot:ww*



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> You forgot Sands of Time too, cody.


 8) 
 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)        

but it was running with some abnormality.
graphics were abnormal.
what will i get by saying a lie yaar.

ask something more


----------



## vysakh (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont know if thats true but warrior within will run on your system


----------



## kunwar (Apr 19, 2005)

*u r a geek yaar    be confident*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> i dont know if thats true but warrior within will run on your system



and yes i can't find u on yahoo messenger these days.
it didn't ran. that's truth.
it is a latest game.
and yes tell me the website from where i could i can download 3d analyser.
i can run 80% of games through it.
i think it will take 10 min 2 download it by netone internet.

hope 2 hear from u soon
byeeee


----------



## kunwar (Apr 19, 2005)

*what is the full form of this game"WW"??????????????????????*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> i dont know if thats true but warrior within will run on your system



WW?????????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2005)

it Stands for Warrior Within as In Prince Of Persia:Warrior Within  

Also I believe Tarey_g Had already given that link for 3D Analsye out here (Twice i.e)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18361&start=0


----------



## kunwar (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks man over fire.

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee chat with me on yahoo messenger at this time


----------



## vysakh (Apr 19, 2005)

i have posted it somewhere, when u asked it (3d analyzer)


----------



## kunwar (Apr 23, 2005)

can anybody tell me the system requirements of ghost recon 2, doom 3:roe, gta:sa and  halo 2


----------



## kunwar (Apr 23, 2005)

*what a signature*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> i have posted it somewhere, when u asked it (3d analyzer)



can i edit my profile in digit forum?????


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 23, 2005)

Offtopic but yes you can. Just click on Profile link on the top right corner and do what you need to do.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 23, 2005)

how come this thread isnt moved to the Gamerz Section.. 

as for sys req for DOOM ROE it should work on ya sys if DOOM III RAN.. and as for GTA : SA not too sure until the official tech specs come..


----------

